# Training Treats



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I used to use a hot dog or long strip of cheese to "nurse" treats to a dog. Somewhere over the years I got good at dispensing treats one and at time continuously and gave it up. You can use peanut butter on a wooden spoon if your dog is short. 

It's training... junk food is OK


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

I've found chicken, lamb and beef make for high value treats.

If you want firmer chicken strips, I suggest baking or even pan frying them. For all of my meat treats I first use a meat mallet to flatten the pieces. I then put them place them on a baking rack over a tray (to catch any drips) into the oven at a high temperature. I bake them for as long as it takes them to get a bit crispy around the edges, 20-30mins. Let them cool for a little bit before cutting them.

But for general training purposes I also buy dried liver and kangaroo pieces which I break up. If there aren't any stores that stock dried bits of liver etc, maybe try some of the local markets. I know they're my favourite source for doggy treats! 

But don't feel too bad for treating food that has other additives in it. I truly try to avoid any of these foods, but occasionally I need treats that can last without refrigeration.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I use Zukes. I started using them during her obedience training. I keep the bag on top of the frige and when she needs to go in her kennel I give her a few just because. Now, when she see's me get the bag from the fridge, I don't even have to tell her "kennel" she will walk in by herself, turn around and wait for her treat. When Lexi see's me get the bag from the top of the fridge, some how she seems to understand the difference between us leaving and me just getting the training treat to work with her. When we leave, she will kennel herself, when we aren't she will sit and wait to work. It's kind of crazy how smart they are.  I do know that in training they did put peanut butter on a long handle wooden spoon for the smaller dogs and it worked like a charm.


----------

